# The day we were told our children were disabled: It was the most shattering



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

moment of these parents' lives.

Interesting statistic, it says that one in 50 children is born with a birth defect. It's quite an uplifting article, really,and none of the mums were over 40 when their child was born, which I liked because consultants and the media go on and on as if us 'AMA's are the only ones at risk.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2085377/The-day-told-children-disabled-It-shattering-moment-parents-lives.html

/links


----------

